# Just started collecting MAC



## kariii (Sep 8, 2008)

UPDATE: 3-22-09 (SEE PICTURE BELOW FOR HOW MUCH MY COLLECTION GREW IN 6 MONTHS!)









129, 187,188,190,194,168,109,165,227,224,226,222,217,23  9,272,252,242,212,219, 204,205,209,208,263 and at the top: 180,182,181SE





















OCTOBER 2008


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cute and welcome!


----------



## nunu (Sep 8, 2008)

cute collection!


----------



## tlc7788 (Sep 8, 2008)

nice collection and this is not little.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

You have some great items!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

cute collection


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice start!


----------



## kariii (Sep 10, 2008)

TY guys! I just applied to get my MAC pro card so I can actually have MAC products in my kit for my clients. maybe after I'll have a bigger MAC personal collection too.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 11, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  You have such a great start to your addiction! lol


----------



## kariii (Nov 18, 2008)

I really need to update this! except my brushes are so dirty, it looks disgusting!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 18, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

Great beginning to your collection!


----------



## kariii (Dec 16, 2008)

Finally updated this after 3 months.


----------



## animacani (Dec 16, 2008)

Love your collection! What are the blushes you have there? <3


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 16, 2008)

nice collection. I need to start working some OT to get extra money to buy some more stuff. I have been slowing down a bit.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, it really did grow


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im trying to build up my collection too, mines not nearly as impressive as yours! yet... hehe


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 6, 2009)

omg im shocked from your colletcion..just tell me this where do you work? loOol


----------



## kariii (Mar 22, 2009)

updated 3/22/2009


----------



## Exotica (Mar 22, 2009)

looove your collection. it's grown so much!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 23, 2009)

Super Pretty and ... I'm glad to see I'm not the only one whose made massive MAC aquisitions over the past 6 months.  Teehee


----------



## n_c (Mar 23, 2009)

It has definately grown, very nice.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

holy boogers! your collection grew into a beautiful monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn, that grew quickly!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

looks like your collection had a bit of a growth spurt!! i just started collecting in mid november and mine grew verrry quickly but yours looks much better than mine!


----------



## gitts (Mar 23, 2009)

Your collection, certainly has exploded.  I even see some grand duo blushes too.  You, go girl!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, your collection exploded!


----------



## Alison5683 (Mar 24, 2009)

That is not a small collection ! I too just starting collecting, I have quite a bit but not nearly as many brushes. I need to get so many more ! Once you start buying it's hard to stop ! This color is close to this color but not quite the same... etc. LOL


----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

Now is a huge collection! congrats!


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish I had all those brushes.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 27, 2009)

What a Fabulous Collection!
Great Brushes, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## darklocke (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy macrel! I love your collection, and I hope mine will grow to that size too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*whispering* 
I'm really, really glad to hear that I'm not the only one who's going bananas when it comes to buying new MAC-toys. I've just "discovered" MAC myself, and I think I've got like 50 e/s already, in addition to a couple of other things. Since I'm in Norway I've got to use a redirecting service to order things from the US, so my "PB" over there contain some snacks too! I'm gonna have it sent here next week. Patience? What's that?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Just started collecting MAC (updated 3/22/2009)*

Great collection! Love your palettes and brushes!


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow!!! You now have 7 eyeshadow palettes!
Awesome!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

AMAZING collection!!!! I loove it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I love your collection! And the lashes you have are so nice.


----------

